# Ex-Stock



## Carmen la nita

Hi there!

How do you say _ex-stock_ in Dutch? Context: It's a business technical word, we say we have the product ex-stock when there is no delay for the client. (We have it in stock)

What about _ex-voorraad_ ? Is that correct?

Dank,

Carmen


----------



## Suehil

Hi 

Normally you will see 'uit voorraad leverbaar'.


----------



## Carmen la nita

Suehil said:


> Hi
> 
> Normally you will see 'uit voorraad leverbaar'.


 
Okay that's great dank. Do you mind if I ask some native to confirm that?


----------



## jacquesvd

Carmen la nita said:


> Okay that's great dank. Do you mind if I ask some native to confirm that?


 
Suehill is right: 'uit voorraad' is the correct and usual term; "leverbaar" can either stand up front or at the back:

products XYZ: "leverbaar uit voorraad" or 'uit voorraad leverbaar'

ex-voorraad wouldn't be understood. "Ex" in Dutch usually refers to something that is no longer: mijn 'ex-man' or shorter 'mijn ex' meaning my former husband.


----------



## Carmen la nita

You're a star thanks!!!


----------



## HKK

jacquesvd said:


> "Ex" in Dutch usually refers to something that is no longer: mijn 'ex-man' or shorter 'mijn ex' meaning my former husband.



Just like in English. I guess the ex in ex-stock means "from" as opposed to the usual "former".


----------



## jacquesvd

HKK said:


> Just like in English. I guess the ex in ex-stock means "from" as opposed to the usual "former".


 
Yes, with stock you could perhaps use  'ex-stock' but not with voorraad and the normal expression used all the time is 'uit voorraad' as Suehill said.


----------



## Carmen la nita

I will use "'uit voorraad" indeed. Do you have any idea for my other thread, contingency stock, by any chance? I reallt struggle on that one.


----------



## jacquesvd

Carmen la nita said:


> I will use "'uit voorraad" indeed. Do you have any idea for my other thread, contingency stock, by any chance? I reallt struggle on that one.


 
'contingency stock' is best translated by "noodvoorraad".
There is an expression 'een ijzeren voorraad' but it means a level of inventory under which one should never go and that's different anyway from 'a contingency stock' which I would certainly translate as 'noodvoorraad'.

Still with regard to 'ex' I may add that in conjucntion with foreign words it retains it's original meaning like e.g. 'ex abstracto' as taken from latin or indeed perhaps as in "ex stock" but in combination with an original Dutch word I shouldn't use it and indeed stay with 'uit voorraad'


----------

